# Our dogs & owners



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

Im wondering, 
is there any thread where we could all post photos of us with out dogs?
I can start in here, if anyone else, welcome !

my men posing on meeting of american cars here, in my country








me and Grim just huging 








yummy, delicious...ear :roll:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

this is a cute thead 

rudi and my fiance
























myself and belle








myself and the girls.. belle being her usual snooty self and rudi being her usual ADD self 








myself and rudi
















yuck......


----------



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

rofl at the yuck photo haha ! i kno the feeling! 
amazing shots! luv em


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

[email protected] the yuck photo.. I have those photos too.. I love his kisses!!










and us acting silly together


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

great pictures guys, and thanks, yea.. she always catches me with those licking photos. kills me. lol


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

My Riley and I<3 last friday








Riley 2 week old









it is hard to try to take any good pics nowadays since One person + puppy= disaster. haha


----------



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

awwww, luv all of em photos! 
here are some more

Grimmy and my boy

































myself with Grim


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Good ol' Hooch even given me a push...


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Fire hazard, is that your son in all three pics??..... hes' a cutie lol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeh,, thats my boys, thanks must get it from their mama...


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Firehazard I love the one before the last pic, your Brindle looks like it was up to no good hehe


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's a few of me and my boys.

Me and Marley my 9 year old pit mix










big hug










Me and Dosia


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Haha, yeh, lol seen em' eye ballin each other did ya? They were fine until we all sat down for a group hug.. :roll:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> Haha, yeh, lol seen em' eye ballin each other did ya? They were fine until we all sat down for a group hug.. :roll:


hahah thats so funny.. I guess they dont like to hug!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

firehazard your sons are cute


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Are the two little boys his sons or all 3 people?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

The two little boys are my #1 and #3 out of 6 I am the old man who looks 23...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Good Gawd you're 23 and have 6 kids! But all 3 of you are cuties!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

dixieland said:


> Good Gawd you're 23 and have 6 kids! But all 3 of you are cuties!


Na.. I look 23.. Closer to 40


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

looking 23 is always good, eh?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

YIKES! Im on a new computer right now so I only have one or two...BUT...heres some oldies but goodies:

Me and Maile girl.









My friends son and Maile.









Adam and the Maile.









Ill try n find more later...and get new ones loaded...Im slackin. LOL.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

me n pike layin on the floor.....we do this alot....








my wife n pike.
















me pike and grey lol....








riley and pike
























sorry so many...with that im done haha  i unfortunatly dont have any of my 4 year old with pike. i only get her every other weekend and haven't taken any pix. shame on me. ---shane


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

vdubbinya - that pic of riley with pike where she is leaning on him is priceless!!!


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice photos and dogs everyone 

Some photos of Me and Nubs:




Nubs and my first foster dog (who I do miss) Doing the double kiss:


Nubs and my Nephew (Who calls Nubs "My pup" on sight)


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Cute! Awesome pics.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

cute pictures, everyone!
cindy is that a basenji? i can't tell, but it looks like one, ive always wanted to work with one  haha


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> cute pictures, everyone!
> cindy is that a basenji? i can't tell, but it looks like one, ive always wanted to work with one  haha


Here is a better photo of him:


I really still am not sure what he is besides a Terrier. When I first saw him I said "Rat x Mini Pin" but a Rat Terrier rescue I contacted said he looked very much pure Rat Terrier to them. He was far from a Basenji. Barked ALL the time. Bark, whine, Bark, whine... His energy level put Nubs to shame. He would do the Flirt pole for an hour straight and still wanted to go at it. Reminded my that my next dog while will be APBT, get it from a line that isn't such a high energy line.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

hahaha, he looks like he might have SOME basenji in him! definitely some rat terrier in there as well!


----------



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

awww guys! i totally love your photos, its awesome to see them :woof:

one question, on some dogs i see necklease with spikes.
i mean the one that spikes are inside/outside, by wish.
when i was a dog trainer, we had those all the time, but here is now almost impossible to get one. 
used to be that you could buy it only with BBH card, kinda proof you have enough knowledge to buy necklease with spikes. 
now they dont even sell it anymore ..

so i was wondering, do they have it like in every pet shop across USA, and how much it costs? im regulary there so if i wont find one here... 
thanksfor the answers!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> Yeh,, thats my boys, thanks must get it from their mama...


Omg you have one that looks like the other in all 3 life stages lmao. That is cool!


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Maddog said:


> awww guys! i totally love your photos, its awesome to see them :woof:
> 
> one question, on some dogs i see necklease with spikes.
> i mean the one that spikes are inside/outside, by wish.
> ...


I'm guessing you are talking about this:


It's called a Pinch Collar or a Prong Collar and yes you can find it in every pet store around and any idiot can buy one and use them. You often see them being used wrong around here. I honestly sometimes want to put the collar around their neck and see how they like it.

It depends on the store in the US (I know England sells them as well) you go to for the price. My local Petco (a pet store) sells them for about $50 while my local farm store sells the same ones for only $15 to $20.


----------



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

yes, i meant those. 
yea, also here everyone could buy it before.

after you had to show special card, from FCI if you wanted one of those.
but now they dont even sell it anymore..

cool, thanks for information. i will check it out when in USA next time.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> Omg you have one that looks like the other in all 3 life stages lmao. That is cool!


Haha, guess so... The boys the dogs and I all grew up playing together  Hell I still ain't grown.... My boys won't have a choice, College or Westpoint LOL


----------



## Bully_love (Aug 11, 2008)

tank and me


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

Our family pics from last April


----------



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

awww Pittielove, amazing shots, so cute

i forgot to post this one, made when we got our Grimmy boy, 
he was 8 months old


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

Kilo G and I out target shooting.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

thats a pretty cool pic im not gonna lie


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

my big dog rico


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Rojas209 said:


> Kilo G and I out target shooting.


That is a awesome pic!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

wheezie said:


> my big dog rico


I love that last one!Very goofy!!


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Aidan and Dixieland!!


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

here is Leela and I chillin in bed watching a movie...crappy cell pic...but oh well


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I'll take better ones soon its just soooo cold out lol


----------



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

waaaa, i luv your pix guys, theyre amazing


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

excellent pics . people thanks for sharing. I am delighted to see the more that come.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's one of me and Dosia at the park today


----------

